# Tadpole Question



## Captain Ahab (May 11, 2007)

I made a few crayfish traps and set them out in a nearby stream. Caught zero crayfish but the one trap was full of jumbo size tadpoles. Took a dozen fishing the other day and they were useless, like rigging jello. They would slide off the hook and there did not appear to be anyway to cast them even with a float.

Has anyone used tadpoles and, how do you rig them.

After three tries I released the remainder as I felt bad killing them for no purpose


----------



## hckystud36 (May 11, 2007)

i didnt even know tadpoles were a good bait for bass

i would think only the dinks would eat them


----------



## Jim (May 11, 2007)

I did a google search myself, and nothing really on how to catch fish with them.


----------



## Anonymous (May 14, 2007)

I think I read something a while back that said tadpoles have a horible taste and not many fish will even try to eat them. Ill see if I can dig up the article.


----------

